# Bottling wine by phases of moon



## Cove Cottage (Sep 2, 2005)

One of my friends here at work asked me what I had planned for the long weekend and I told here we were going to bottle our wine. Having lived in Italy she immediately asked me if the moon was waning .... Seems that in Italy folks only bottle their wine during the waning phase of the moon .... this hobby just gets better and better.




Does anyone on this forum rack or bottle by the moon ... and if you do does it _really _make a difference?


----------



## Hippie (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL. Wow. There are lots of older folks in this area who do everything by the 'signs'. Plant, cultivate, harvest, cut their hair, you name it. They have a sign for everything. All that tradition must have come from overseas where people are alot more superstitious.


Does waning mean going toward the new moon, or away from the full moon? I think waxing is moving toward the full moon, or the moon getting bigger.


I have enough to keep up with!


----------



## geocorn (Sep 2, 2005)

The practice goes back thousands of years when everything was ruled by the moon. That was the only real calendar they had. I would suggest you politely ignore her advice and bottle your wine.


----------



## Angell Wine (Sep 2, 2005)

You should pickyour grapes late in the evening because they will have more sugar in them. That's all I know. I guess that does'nt have any to do we the moon. Sorry.


----------



## Cove Cottage (Sep 3, 2005)

After a little more research I read that the "pull" of the moon can "pull" up the sediment inthe wine just as it "pulls" up the tide. Well .... I can darn well do that without any help from the moon! 


We're going to bottle and to heck with the moon.


Thanks for all of your replys, it's so great to have a place to ask these somewhat wierd questions.


----------

